
Respect Is No Substitute for Love - LYeo
https://moretothat.com/respect-is-no-substitute-for-love/
======
pmdulaney
True, but just about anyone I meet has a claim for my respect, by virtue of
being a human being. I am not morally obliged to love in the same way.

